# wi fi extender



## andy_65_in (Feb 24, 2017)

required for home use compatible with tp link and bsnl modem,any advice.budget max 1500/-


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 26, 2017)

^ You could go in for Comfast CF-WR150N at other sites such as 
VeedeeDirect | Bluethooth Devices, Car Chargers, Wif  provided that the device is available.
It has the good feature of not having any clutter of cables,and hassle free configuration.
It *is* compatible with all types of wifi-router + modems,be it Netgear,TP-Link,D-Link,etc...


----------



## image (Feb 26, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^ You could go in for Comfast CF-WR150N at other sites such as
> VeedeeDirect | Bluethooth Devices, Car Chargers, Wif  provided that the device is available.
> It has the good feature of not having any clutter of cables,and hassle free configuration.
> It *is* compatible with all types of wifi-router + modems,be it Netgear,TP-Link,D-Link,etc...



Can we use such type of wifi repeaters with LAN cable? 

For example, I have JioFi device. Can this wifi repeater catch wifi signal and give internet connectivity to my TP-Link router through its LAN port (to share internet with all the wired network devices I have) ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 27, 2017)

image said:


> Can we use such type of wifi repeaters with LAN cable?
> 
> For example, I have JioFi device. Can this wifi repeater catch wifi signal and give internet connectivity to my TP-Link router through its LAN port (to share internet with all the wired network devices I have) ?



YES, of course.
Myself using (Comfast CF-WR150N)it for the last 2 years,WITHOUT ANY ISSUES.

I do have the JiO JioFi2 wifi/mifi device and also using it through JiO 4G sim.
Simply put,you can connect the JioFi2 with a (micro-usb to usb) cable using it on a Laptop or Desktop-PC.
Never used JioFi2 with a RJ45 LAN cable(through a LAN adapter),but Comfast CF-WR150N works like a charm if you connect a RJ45 LAN Cable. *In fact it does have a LAN port too.*


----------

